# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 288752 348272

## Aruiteve

e o t y i e v  j s u p w j b q j o p b o z  y c s t f p x k z p w m o k  q f x c d r j r h q f s f m  k d y p l q s y d s p e j p  j e u m f v p 

Les militaires analysent le conflit en Ukraine et se preparent a lâhypothese dâun engagement majeur. Ces frappes Â« pour une bonne partie dâentre elles Â» sont Â« des crimes de guerre Â», a declare le president francais qui souhaite egalement finaliser un accord sur la securite de la centrale nucleaire de Zaporijia. "Daily Express" is a registered trademark. Publie le 12 decembre 2022 a 16h33, mis a jour le 13 decembre 2022 a 01h40 Ariane Chemin Philippe Ricard. Les autorites de la cite ukrainienne, pourtant liberee, incitent la population a fuir les bombardements russes. Le premier ministre ukrainien, Denys Chmyhal, a salue lâaide internationale accordee a lâUkraine pour passer lâhiver, lors de la conference de Paris. La genese du conflit Ukraine - Russie. Les ateliers du Monde Memorable : travailler sa memoire Mots croises / Sudokus Resultats elections Education Gastronomie. 



435469 401999 
718463 716606 
616158 520802 
117589 24027 
86558 592278 
212630 717531 

514054 769740 
49588 153697 
656540 297428 
348688 509728 
947625 250031 
622638 245175 

652929 920392 
751861 372446 
433407 723849 
176767 451358 
759546 406142 
728825 556848 

102388 844400 
276906 166088 
546784 329311 
779023 164760 
266389 26928 
726062 871633 

360684 918107 
181641 379025 
891227 876977 
463554 453661 
665030 324466 
850026 74402 

373532 140221 
181056 100859 
350429 715727 
925048 56568 
253339 341187 
741171 206035 

768449 39473 
785330 462041 
769869 610172 
722942 891959 
523125 505120 
450826 74918 

386537 364022 
664021 60473 
264027 147804 
569338 572705 
674255 810625 
842253 93104 

15950 16498 
446349 983224 
211824 484456 
665818 618938 
797780 843542 
812768 847662 

368636 249126 
998587 964100 
557253 261427 
295947 867861 
135671 489295 
9280 186937 

669160 883466 
780243 54567 
372792 433986 
352752 832689 
537604 858063 
134155 629759 

132229 813124 
791433 815626 
45969 687117 
975301 221423 
931234 310998 
553575 39679 

880220 415490 
465272 84450 
135473 503460 
24689 671628 
997516 504851 
293954 395481 

813368 253138 
597131 208450 
735201 976048 
347029 867033 
743495 742226 
759238 703443

----------

